# Dare To Be - A Pussycat Doll! (August 25 - September 7)



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2007)

Our next theme is *Dare To Be -* *A Pussycat Doll*!

Chosen by *la_chinita*, winner of *D2B - 80s Makeup*.

Here are a few inspiration pics. Feel free to add your own!







































































*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.









*PLEASE REMEMBER:* Images that appear to be photoshopped will not be entered into the voting poll. We would like to keep the focus on makeup application rather than photography/photoshopping abilities.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh no way i could ever pull this one off, these girls are gorgeous with gorgeous bodies, i don't look anything like them LOL


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay....so lot's of eyeliner, lot's of bronzer, lot's of cleavage, lot's of gloss...more bronzer....LOL.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 25, 2007)

i always thot nicole looks dirty....


----------



## daer0n (Aug 25, 2007)

who's Nicole?


----------



## Ashley (Aug 25, 2007)

Hm...I'm not sure they have a distinctive look...I guess maybe a lot of makeup?

Interesting theme!



Can't wait to see entries!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif who's Nicole?



i think its the most popular one in the pussy cat dolls..


----------



## daer0n (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh i see, so she's the one that got kicked out.

They all look dirty lol


----------



## Ashley (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif who's Nicole?



First pic, middle girl. Usually, she's the only one anyone can name/recognize from the pussycat dolls.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh i see, so she's the one that got kicked out.They all look dirty lol

oh i think its becoz shes the mosy popular one among all thats why shes out to pursue her solo career?


----------



## macmama (Aug 25, 2007)

Actually I think this is a very good selection compared to the last feline DTB thats why i did not participate in that one. I thought that selection looked more like a carnival face painting contest.

Pussycat dolls have been known for there style and beauty what more do you want for a make up comp.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm. Dunno if I can pull that off. Need hella foundation like woah.


----------



## lovefe (Aug 25, 2007)

interesting theme and all these girls are gorgeous..


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 25, 2007)

Can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't forget that when looking for PCD inspiration, you can go beyond the current PCD lineup! There was a PCD long before these girls we see now were around!

Pussycat Dolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And there have been many GUEST PCDs!!

DeansPlanet.Com &lt;--- The Greatest Website Of All Time ---&gt; Celebrity Pussycat Dolls!

Paris Hilton:






Pam Anderson:











Kelly Osbourne






Jamie Pressley






Gwen Stefani






Charlize Theron






Christina Aguilera






Brittany Murphy






Drew barrymore, Lucy Lui. Cameron Diaz






Scarlett Johansson











And ofc, Carmen!






And Christina Applegate!






And more Carmen!


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the inspiration pics, Kee!!! My fave celebrity PCD would have to be Carmen Electra! I didn't know Kelly Osbourne did it too.


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol does asia count?





forgot to mention I LOVE THIS DTB !!!!!!!! my new FAVOURITEE


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 26, 2007)

ohh i can't wait somebody enter!


----------



## lovefe (Aug 26, 2007)

i think im gonna make over my 2 cousins..and post them...i'll try...i don't know.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 26, 2007)

hmm great inspirations kee!!

cant wait to see some entries


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 26, 2007)

I wish I was hot enough to enter this DTB!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does PCD actually means prostitute? WTF?! No.... PCD = Pussycat Dolls... Do not confuse burlesque with prostitution!


----------



## macmama (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does PCD actually means prostitute? WTH? You're kidding, right?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does PCD actually means prostitute? LOL, nope it stands for Pussy Cat Dolls..
It's like a Dare to be "Burlesque"

I totally wish i had a good camera right now.. i'd totally enter.. i'm pretty obsessed with lingerie!


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xEdenx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol does asia count?





forgot to mention I LOVE THIS DTB !!!!!!!! my new FAVOURITEE

Asia definitely counts!! She's the newest one, I think.


----------



## Nox (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always thot nicole looks dirty.... ^^WTF. Yeah, she has dark skin, but she's not 'dirty'.


Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does PCD actually means prostitute? ^^ Seriously...
I hope you didn't mean to come off ignorant and offensive... but still. None of those comments were very nice.






_____________________

Anyway, I am going to submit an entry for this. I think it's going to be a fun but challenging one! I gotta break out my burlesque lingerie!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 26, 2007)

Alright, everyone. Let's keep things positive.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 26, 2007)

Whoa....a controversial DTB...hahaha.

Thanks Kee for posting pics of other Dolls...I fogot about them and I think they are more inspirational than the actual group.


----------



## Lip_Gloss (Aug 26, 2007)

hey what happend to Asia?...Is she even in the group?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^^WTF. Yeah, she has dark skin, but she's not 'dirty'.



^^ Seriously...

I hope you didn't mean to come off ignorant and offensive... but still. None of those comments were very nice.






_____________________

Anyway, I am going to submit an entry for this. I think it's going to be a fun but challenging one! I gotta break out my burlesque lingerie!

wow sorry ! i didnt mean to be rude at all!but as much as my english ability support that was the way i describe it.

i didnt knwo it would even be a prob at all

when i say nicole looks dirty i mean her makeup always make her look like with patches of mud on her face.

and it was true too there was two darker gurls in the pics and i dunno how to describe her so it would be easy just to say the darker skin gurl but not the african. but wow sorry i m not good at spoting races coz she looked like african to me. we dont have many african here in hk so i thot she was...sorry Nox if u get offended





------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 27, 2007)

Yea no need to get all hyped up everyone. Now lets see some Pussycat dolls makeup!

Everyone has a sexy dolls hidden inside them. Let the sexy vixen come out.hahah

Cant wait to see the entries.


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 27, 2007)

wow ok rather contoversial, anyways this seems like fun im gonna go try it out now i think wooohooo it would be better if i had a body like that and if my braces werent on but oh well lets get em boobs! lolol


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow ok rather contoversial, anyways this seems like fun im gonna go try it out now i think wooohooo it would be better if i had a body like that and if my braces werent on but oh well lets get em boobs! lolol Can't wait to see your entry sweetie! You rock these DTBs!


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 27, 2007)

oh aquilah, i dont know what id do without you and nurys cheerleading, you girls give me such a big head all the damn time lol



much love to you both and i wanna see you both on here aquilah with your huge beautful eyes and nury youre just so exotic looking come onnnnnn


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 27, 2007)

they look too hot

ion think i even wanna do it to myself


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

I want to see entries already! I think CellyCell has the perfect hair for this d2b! Full of curls and volume!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow an interesting DTB



When I first saw the title the first thing that popped in my mind was = perfect makeup. All the PCD have PERFECT makeup in every photo or TV appearance. Ive never seen a flaw in their makeup!! So I doubt I could pull it off lol and oh I have to say in those inspiration pics wow at the outfits they get to wear, and have the courage to show it ALL off lol I think the outfit would be an important part of this DTB too... soo umm I dont think I have the guts to post myself like that lol hahaha Im not hot enough anyways

ANYWHO looking forward to seeing all the rest of your entries, I have a feeling theyll be flawlessly fabolous, thats the theme to me anyways lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow. Some of the things you guys said was a little harsh. She doesnt know english that well and for ya'll to come at her like you did wasnt called for. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Not everyone knows what PCD means so just calm it down a bit. Geesh. Its suppose to be a fun and excited thread. Not meaning to cause arguements or anything like that Im just saying.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 27, 2007)

First of all you are only reading what was NOT deleted, keep that in mind........... that is what was decent enough to keep on the forum in order to respect her opinion......


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First of all you are only reading what was NOT deleted, keep that in mind........... What she said ^


----------



## Aprill (Aug 27, 2007)

gawwgeous!!!!!!!!! I love the second one


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 27, 2007)

K didnt know that some of stuff got deleted. Thats my bad. I understand now. Once again my bad.


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone has a sexy dolls hidden inside them. Let the sexy vixen come out.hahah I agree!!! Everyone has a sexy doll inside them. There's no one particular pussycat doll to emulate-- they are actually a very diverse group plus there were the celebrity PCDs as well. IMO the pussycat dolls have a distinctive, edgy and sexy style and you don't necessarily have to show your body if you don't want to-- just lots of sensuality and ATTITUDE!!!

--------------------------------

OMG alittlebit!!!! You look super HOT in those pics!!! My fave has to be the second one too. Very sultry and sensual.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my, alittlebit! You are hot! But I had to lol at how sexy the first pic is...and then there's spongebob! hehe

I love the second and last one the most!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooo kay change of subject? 
sorry its so picture heavy!!! id like the first one as my entry i think

anyways the last one is just me being silly so here goes nothing!

yay!

Holy wow! What an awesome entry to start things off with! This is goingto be one hot D2B!!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 27, 2007)

np honey


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooo kay change of subject? 
sorry its so picture heavy!!! id like the first one as my entry i think

anyways the last one is just me being silly so here goes nothing!

yay!

Finally a pic!!!! Thank God, I was getting bored of reading the drama. Anyways, you look awesome. Love the bra...pink and leopard is soooo hot!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif K didnt know that some of stuff got deleted. Thats my bad. I understand now. Once again my bad. No prob. You were only given one side of the story, this is why taking private matters to the boards instead of PM is against the rules!




On with the entries ladies!!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 27, 2007)

That's a fantastic first entry!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 27, 2007)

sorry its so picture heavy!!! id like the first one as my entry i think

anyways the last one is just me being silly so here goes nothing!

yay!

by the way sorrry about re-entering, there was a bondagebear my bf got me as a joke in the pic, i have now replaced it with a white square LOLOL

thanks girls!


----------



## MindySue (Aug 27, 2007)

omg you are hot!!!!

i loveeeeeeeeeee the first pic


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 27, 2007)

oh wow wat hott pics!! turned out great well done!!!1


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 27, 2007)

wow, awesome job! i love your eye makeup and pink lips.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to see entries already! I think CellyCell has the perfect hair for this d2b! Full of curls and volume! Aw... that was so unexpected. Thanks, girl. Nothing but love. But I dunno if I'll enter this one. Even tho PCD are my fav group.... and dude, if they were a prostitutes - I would so buy them and get my kicks off. *Rawr* Haha.
AND HOLY SHIT LIZ!

Damn, girl. You killing it. *drools*


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw... that was so unexpected. Thanks, girl. Nothing but love. But I dunno if I'll enter this one. Even tho PCD are my fav group.... and dude, if they were a prostitutes - I would so buy them and get my kicks off. *Rawr* Haha.
AND HOLY SHIT LIZ!

Damn, girl. You killing it. *drools*

Oh please Celly, pleassse join! I'm gonna, I need the support!


----------



## lovefe (Aug 27, 2007)

can i put pics with 2 girls for this theme???


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 27, 2007)

Cellycell, you should definitely join!!! Kee, I can't wait to see your entry-- the pic u used to have on your avatar look exactly like a PCD pic!! If I remember right you had a corset top on, right?


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2007)

Liz, WOW WOW WOW. Pure hotness, I canÂ´t say more. Ok to calm down I`ll comment on the makeup, I love the smokey eyes and the lashes. And what did you use on the lips?

IÂ´m entering here in a few hours...hm...such a good 1st entry makes it hard for me lol

Celly, you have got to enter! I also agree on the hair, IÂ´d love to see it all big and poufy. Lets see how much luck I have when I try to make my hair look bigger haha


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh aquilah, i dont know what id do without you and nurys cheerleading, you girls give me such a big head all the damn time lol



much love to you both and i wanna see you both on here aquilah with your huge beautful eyes and nury youre just so exotic looking come onnnnnn Oh, you're smokin' Liz! Looks hot! I've been told to enter, but I dunno if I want to or not... I definitely have to think about it...


----------



## lovefe (Aug 27, 2007)

the 1st pic is the entry

well i make over them and done their hair and clothing.

hope u'll like it..

i tried...

alilbit u look gorgeous very good entry!!!

in the last pic im with them!!

we had a really good time while we were preparing..haha it was so funny


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovefe, awesome! I love how you got all into the poses too! Is that you in the black? So hot!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 27, 2007)

I feel dirty looking at those pictures. Haha.

How old are they?!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, alittlebit and lovefe!!!! SOOOOO hot! I'm loving it!


----------



## sonsireegemini (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WTF?! No.... PCD = Pussycat Dolls... Do not confuse burlesque with prostitution! *giggling*

Wow alittlebit!!! those are some very nice pictures. You totally rocked it


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 27, 2007)

oook first of all celly yoou wiiillll absolutly enter...with hair and lips like that...you dont get the choice,

secondly, andi i cant wait for your entry, and you can get excited over my pics annyy timeeee. and ahem, im wearing macsmagenta lip pencil and prestiges angel pencil and

vs' lip plumper stuff

lovefe, you rocked it! i love that you took full body pics, your girls look hot!

and thank you for the wonderful coments


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 27, 2007)

Oooh I've GOT to get that lip plumper you used alittlebit!!! Your lips look so pouty on those pics!

lovefe, you and your cousins all look hot!!! Nice poses, too!!!


----------



## Manda (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG Liz! You look awesome girl, I LOVE it!

Lovefe, great job, you both look great!

I like this DTB, I can't wait to see more pics! I'll think about entering, I want to, I just always forget though! Maybe I'll do it tonight and make my bf take pics....hehehehee


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 27, 2007)

You should enter, Manda!! I'm sure your man wouldn't mind...


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow Littlebit!! Smokin'

I felt a little naughty looking at the thoe pics too....Hahaha.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 27, 2007)

You're my favorite Liz, as always, you're really reaally pretty!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're my favorite Liz, as always, you're really reaally pretty!



I totally agree. Your entry is the hottest DTB entry I think Ive ever seen. Woww.


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2007)

This is my inspirational pic, PCD singer Kimberly Wyatt:






And hereÂ´s me. I thought I would be able to do better, but here it is anyway.


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, Andi!!!! I just love that first pic. Sexy!!!


----------



## 3xquisit3xtreme (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm SO trying this one lol Im going to start right now actually lol


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG Liz, could you be anymore gorgeous?

Great entry Lovefe, I love it!

Andi, you are beautiful!

Maybe I'll enter Wednesday when I'm off and can play.


----------



## Manda (Aug 27, 2007)

You are so pretty Andi! Love the poses!


----------



## Nox (Aug 28, 2007)

Liz! :THUD: My jaw just hit the floor! Absolutely gorgeous! Way to set the stage of excellence for the rest of us. It's gonna be so hard to compete with that.

Lovefe, I had already commented on yours, but, I'll say again, it's hot! I gotta say, I always like that unique element you bring to all of your photos on here! Keep 'em coming.

Andi, not to worry. I think yours came out super. I always have the same kind of perception when I see pics of my would-be FOTDs and D2Bs. You know what would have been really really really sexy? That red MAC lipstick you got as a gift. Slap that on, with some clear gloss on top, and you'd be on and POPPIN' with the makeup you got on right there!

I should get cracking on my entry. The only thing is my camera works well only in daylight, but I cannot go to work in the morning wearing that style of makeup. We'll have to see how I juggle this one. Ohhh I so wanna enter though!!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 28, 2007)

Great entries, lovefe and Andi!

Lovefe - Great photos! I hope they're 18+ 'cause those pics are a little risque! Great job.

Andi - You look so gorgeous, but I can't see your inspiration pic.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 28, 2007)

Hate to sound generic all the time, but you all look hot..........keep em' coming.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 28, 2007)

Oooooooooooooooooo wow!! MEGA hot entries ladies!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 28, 2007)

wow really hot entries!!


----------



## lovefe (Aug 28, 2007)

they r 18 and 19 i couldnt post them im not crazy!!!

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lovefe, I had already commented on yours, but, I'll say again, it's hot! I gotta say, I always like that unique element you bring to all of your photos on here! Keep 'em coming. thank you so much girl..it'd be great to see ur entry
thank you girls


----------



## sonsireegemini (Aug 28, 2007)

Great job lovefe &amp; Andi


----------



## Amia (Aug 28, 2007)

oh wow, alittlebit nicely done, youre beautiful! ugh.. I wanna enter but my cams pics always come out looking shitty.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great entries so far. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 29, 2007)

wow liz you look amazing!!


----------



## SalJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow! Everyone looks flippin gorgeous!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 29, 2007)

great entries,

heres mine, i dont do well with sexy...lol but i tried!


----------



## gs. (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry its so picture heavy!!! id like the first one as my entry i think
anyways the last one is just me being silly so here goes nothing!

yay!

by the way sorrry about re-entering, there was a bondagebear my bf got me as a joke in the pic, i have now replaced it with a white square LOLOL

thanks girls!

Wow, great job!!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahhh. I'm liking this thread, yo.

And Liz... lmao at your bondagebear. Shouldve kept it in there for more sex appeal.


----------



## gs. (Aug 29, 2007)

Opps, I didnt see everyone elses entry, haha

Good job to everyone!!!

I can wait to see the rest





Lmfao I am probably going to sit this one out and leave it to the hot momma's on the site


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 29, 2007)

Looking hot, debbideb!!! I just love your shiny dark hair, it makes the eye makeup really pop and makes you look sexy and mysterious. BTW, what e/s did you use?


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 29, 2007)

ookok andi, you know you turn me on ok? lolol but seriously the finger on your lips thing is so hot





and debbie, your eyes just pop you look stunning!

hah, celly, i know i should have i dont know why took it out then wrote about it lol but all you saw was the penis, i would have re-posted but i saved the edited copy hehe


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 30, 2007)

You look great, DebbieDeb!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks you all! la_chinita, i used physicians formula baked wet/dry e/s in baked sweets, NYX chrome e/s in red, avon e/s in sunshine NYX chrome e/s in platinum PF wet/dry e/s in baked smoke, and some bliss false eyelashes


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 30, 2007)

wow... you all have done really well... cant wait to see more.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok, this is my first DTB!!! I loved my e/s, it looked dramatic.

Oh no they look fuzzy cause I had to minimize them



whatev.

I think I want the 4th one as my entry.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mari, You Look Very Sultry!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, very nice Mary, your makeup application is really good, you look very sexy too =)


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 30, 2007)

Sexy entries gurls!!! I can't do this, I look utterly ridiculous when trying to look sexy.


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks you all! la_chinita, i used physicians formula baked wet/dry e/s in baked sweets, NYX chrome e/s in red, avon e/s in sunshine NYX chrome e/s in platinum PF wet/dry e/s in baked smoke, and some bliss false eyelashes




Oooo I need to get those NYX chrome shadows...I've always wanted to try them.
alittlebit, I'm so regretting the fact that I didn't notice the bondagebear



...Spongebob caught my eye!





La Mari, you look HOT!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 30, 2007)

Yay, Mari! You entered



Me likey... lots.


----------



## Andi (Aug 30, 2007)

Debbie, with those pouty lips you donÂ´t even have to try to look sexy-it apparently just comes naturally!!!!

Mari, OMG IÂ´m lovin it!! Please use the 2nd pic as your entry, itÂ´s soo sexy. Your eye makeup application is awesome

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay, Mari! You entered



Me likey... lots. still waiting for you to enter, Missy


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sexy entries gurls!!! I can't do this, I look utterly ridiculous when trying to look sexy. Girl, you don't have to try, you already are!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, this is my first DTB!!! I loved my e/s, it looked dramatic.

Oh no they look fuzzy cause I had to minimize them



whatev.

I hate the last pic but you can see the e/s.

I think I want the 4th one as my entry.

Looking hot! You should show those to your hubby!


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 30, 2007)

stunning entries.

Liz you look gorgeous, esp love that 1st pic


----------



## foxybronx (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking through this thread i found out i have a few crushes in here lol

You ladies are SMOKING hot!!!

This is the best thread ever lol


----------



## Solimar (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the most beautiful girls in the world are members of MUT.

AWESOME entries!!!


----------



## makeuptard (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually I think this is a very good selection compared to the last feline DTB thats why i did not participate in that one. I thought that selection looked more like a carnival face painting contest.
Pussycat dolls have been known for there style and beauty what more do you want for a make up comp.


I dissagree. I think that the last one was more challenging. Obviously everyone is free to make their own interpretation of the contest but to me it was a test to find a fashion version of the pics used for inspiration. Additionally, it's not easy to make yourself look good with that cat stuff on. Maybe next time you should give it a try?

As for this challenge I'm not as excited about the makeup, becuase they are known for their outfits and dancing- looking at the makeup I'd say everyone here who can put on eyeliner and coverup will do fine and those who rock the outfits and attitude while taking pics will be more exciting. So it's not as challenging in the makeup area but still fun.

just my opinion.


----------



## cute77777 (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, this is my first DTB!!! I loved my e/s, it looked dramatic.

Oh no they look fuzzy cause I had to minimize them



whatev.

I hate the last pic but you can see the e/s.

I think I want the 4th one as my entry.

yours look really good! i think u should make the 4th pic your entry instead of the first one.


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 31, 2007)

> looking at the makeup I'd say everyone here who can put on eyeliner and coverup will do fine quote]
> you just totaly insulted and put down everygirl that just entered this competition, it is not "just eyeliner and coverup". its damn hard to do what we've done and make it look as good as everyone who entered did. especially considering you admit that you arent good at makeup, i figure you can appreciate that its not just eyeliner and coverup.
> 
> i understand what youre saying that its easy in theory to copy makeup and havign a theme like the cat theme, or the artistic mess theme needs more interpretation and more creativity but please pleeeasee dont come and post that its JUST eyeliner and coverup, maybe im taking it worse than i should but please dont demean us like that..i mean, maybe you should take your own advice and try it?
> ...


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this thread has tooo much drama going on

I agree. Keep it friendly girls. Liz, you look fab! For sure it's more than e/l and cover up and I don't' think it's easy for everyone to do, otherwise I would have my entry submitted already


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 31, 2007)

lol kee be quiet, youre hot please enter...even if all you use is liner and coverup? if you take a pic like the one in your profile...lol you win hands down...er...lolol


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 31, 2007)

Haha! My makeup skills are nowhere near as good as what it takes for this contest! But I'm going to enter . . . I have this deal made with Aquilah that if I don't enter she can post a very embarrassing picture of me


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 31, 2007)

yes! now get one of her AND nury so we can make them enter too!! i love blackmail lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks andi! , yes i agree it is demeaning to say its just eyeliner and coverup it took me a loooong time to come up with the look i submitted! anyway great entries ladies you rock!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 31, 2007)

What's with all the drama in this D2B?





Both the ladies in the fabulous felines and this Dare To Be have done a WONDERFUL job!

Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but let's keep things positive!


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 31, 2007)

Great entries everyone!


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 31, 2007)

I would just like to say....All the DTB's are as challenging as you make them. For some, the last DTB might have been too hard, for others this one might.

Personally...I prefer DTB's that are a little more avante garde. But DTB a Pussycat Doll will allow us to go wild with sexy makeup and hair.

Let's keep it postive yo.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, this is my first DTB!!! I loved my e/s, it looked dramatic.

Oh no they look fuzzy cause I had to minimize them




whatev.

I hate the last pic but you can see the e/s.

I think I want the 4th one as my entry.

Number 1 and number 4 are my favs


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would just like to say....All the DTB's are as challenging as you make them. For some, the last DTB might have been too hard, for others this one might. I agree that all the DTBs are as challenging as you make them, it just depends on how you want to do your makeup. Also, _copying _a look and _interpreting_ a look are both hard! For this DTB you can copy a certain pussycat doll, or you could "create" your own PCD look. All the ladies in the group have different looks that make them stand out. So in that sense there's creativity involved and makeup skills too-- there's the e/s application, bronzer, contouring, false eyelash application (for some), and of course making the skin look flawless. Not to mention hair skills!!!





All the entries look awesome so far and I definitely think it's not very easy to look as flawless as they all do!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

still waiting for you to enter, Missy





Andi, Shhhhhh. I'm, uh... busy...doing...things. 
This Labor Day weekend I'll muster up the courage to enter just because you keep pressuring me.



Haha.

So much great entries... sigh*

I'm waiting for Kee &amp; La Chinita to enter. And also, Amanda...

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's with all the drama in this D2B?




Haha, seriously.


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, Shhhhhh. I'm, uh... busy...doing...things. 
This Labor Day weekend I'll muster up the courage to enter just because you keep pressuring me.



Haha.

So much great entries... sigh*

I'm waiting for Kee &amp; La Chinita to enter. And also, Amanda...

Haha, seriously.

I'm still trying to muster up my courage too...



I'll enter if you enter...haha..and if you don't, I won't...and I won't get to participate. Do you really want all that guilt in your hands? Haha...alittlebit, you're right, ya gotta love blackmail. LOL

Come on, we're all waiting, Celly!!!





More entries please!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice stuff....nice stuff....

...good job ladies.

Oh and the "drama" in here is too funny. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but not all opinions should be voiced/written. However, it made me laugh so...I am kinda torn.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha! My makeup skills are nowhere near as good as what it takes for this contest! But I'm going to enter . . . I have this deal made with Aquilah that if I don't enter she can post a very embarrassing picture of me



LMAO! And I already told you I couldn't be that mean! If you enter, I'll enter... I'll even post at the same time as you!
Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes! now get one of her AND nury so we can make them enter too!! i love blackmail lol I'd LOVE to see Nury enter! She always does wonderful with FOTDs and DTBs! I'm only entering if in fact Kee does... No embarrassing pics needed to hold over heads... Besides, I've always posted some "eek!" pics of me before my brows grew in LMAO!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 31, 2007)

Aww, haha, no, i won't enter, not sure if i will enter any other dtb's anymore, i barely wear makeup and im only up in the morning after my husband goes to work and i usually go back to sleep lol i can't think about putting makeup on at all, i get reeaaally lazy.

Later when i wakeup im busy doing other things with the kids and stuff so no time, then i have to workout and then make supper, so there is no way LOL i have really no time at all.

But, i have my faves here, i'll make sure i vote for them


----------



## xDOLLFACE (Aug 31, 2007)

Intresting theme! They all seem to be naturally pretty, as well as stunning with the make-up on.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 31, 2007)

Aww, thank you guys, you're so nice. I wish I could take my time on makeup like this all the time but I'm too lazy!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow!! Awesome entries! I'm feeling dirty just looking at them! lol...


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO! And I already told you I couldn't be that mean! If you enter, I'll enter... I'll even post at the same time as you!
I'd LOVE to see Nury enter! She always does wonderful with FOTDs and DTBs! I'm only entering if in fact Kee does... No embarrassing pics needed to hold over heads... Besides, I've always posted some "eek!" pics of me before my brows grew in LMAO!

Oh I AM entering!



Don't worry bout that


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 31, 2007)

first off, my appologies for comming off so harsh i agree that all dtbs are difficult in their own way (except if the dtb was dtb:yourself) anyways i digress



what a dramafilled dtb wooohooo. jk

on with the show the best is yet to come. so hurry and post girls!


----------



## makeuptard (Aug 31, 2007)

Littlebit- You didn't come off harsh. I understand where you are coming from, but I still think its easier and _fabfeline_was certainly NOT "carnival face painting". That's just my opinion you can take it as an insult but I didn't intend it that way.Sorry to add to the drama but for me, that's life sometimes and if I dissagree I think I should be allowed to say so! AAAND... I did it and I had fun (!) trying to imitate the poses from the inspirational pics.

herrr ya do:





















the close up






I used: Almay clear complexion concealer light

Almay loose powder- medium

NYC Brown Brow/eyeliner

Prime E/S (but I used it as blush-I'm poor)

Almay Triple Effect

p.s. everyone else looks super hot. I really really like La Mari's look!


----------



## Manda (Aug 31, 2007)

La Mari you look so hot, what did you use on your lips, I love it!

Kee and Aquilah- We're waaaaaiiitttiinggg...





la Chinita- what do you mean you need to muster up courage??? Ummm Hello?! Didn't you WIN the last one??? Girl you do an awesome job lets see your PCD look!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 1, 2007)

Aww, thanks Manda! I used some concealer and MAC lipglass in Florabundance.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow.....you ladies are ALL freakin hot!!!!! I wish I had the nerve to enter but I dont!!! Thats ok because I love looking at all of your wonderful pics....i'm in awe of all you who entered....so beautiful!!! Great DTB!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 1, 2007)

i was so upset by your comment i didnt realize what macmama said was awful and disrespectful to the people who participated and manders who thought of it. fabfeline is def. not carnival facepainting,either way i hope we can agree to disagree b/c i think theyre difficult in different ways. i hope that you understand that your comment was hurtful to some whether you intended it to be or not. yes i think you're allowed to have your opinion but you also need to be careful how you say it. there are many very opinionated ppl here who learn how to be tactful b/c they are respectful of others.

Now that thats done with your mu looks wonderful and i think its great that you used the pics as inspirations for your photos. you should put the second picture in your profile!


----------



## makeuptard (Sep 1, 2007)

Alright alright... tact.. hmm thats my worst enemy!

Thanks, those poses were really hard to do!! I think people would laugh to see the other 15-20 photos that I didn't choose as the end result.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 1, 2007)

nice entries ladies!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, thanks Manda! I used some concealer and MAC lipglass in Florabundance. I love Florabundance! It's great for a nude lip.


----------



## Nox (Sep 1, 2007)

LOL! I've attemped to do the PCD entry. Twice. And I still can't contemplate embarrassing myself, so I won't post them here. I'll just slap 'em up in the FOTDs. But man, oh man!!! Good job ladies!


----------



## xEdenx (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW these are super hotttt entries. seriously, i considered entering until I saw everyone elses entries LOL

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Asia definitely counts!! She's the newest one, I think. 
lol awesome i thought she was pretty cool. even though i wish a different one would have wonnnn lol! i dont know who i would pick to recreate either. i dont resemble any of them.. this is hard hahaha!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

Soo...I don't resemble anyone in the group, so I went for a more Burlesque PCD look. More like the show, less like the group.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2007)

Va-Va-Motha-Effin-Vooooooom!

Loving the whole look and your eyes remind me of feathers.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah...the lashes are really shiny. They were so huge that I cut them in half and used the other half for the bottom lashes. I bought them for the Elvira show and never wore them.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2007)

Great entry, Bene!

Poop! My lash extensions would be great for this challenge, but my refill is not for another 2 weeks.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2007)

You're body is sick, btw.

Besides being Elvira/Makeup Artist/My Future Wifey... you should add what Dita Von Teese does. You got the moves for it, Manders? Slithering around in a big martini glass?

Haha.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're body is sick, btw.Besides being Elvira/Makeup Artist/My Future Wifey... you should add what Dita Von Teese does. You got the moves for it, Manders? Slithering around in a big martini glass?

Haha.





Hahah....maybe I could slosh around in a giant beer mug. The BF would love that. I could wear a modified bkini leiderhosen...that would be hot Yah?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh Yah.

Or a Tequila shot class while rubbing yourself with the worm.

Wearing a sexy poncho &amp; sombrero. Whichever works. Haha.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm speachless Amanda!.... just.. speechless.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking great, Amanda! You should make the second one your avatar! It's hot!


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 2, 2007)

Geez Amanda, why am I so not surprised you turned out that amazing?



I swear if I knew there were themes like this I would have joined the forum long ago lol.


----------



## lovefe (Sep 2, 2007)

beneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee u r totally hot nice entry


----------



## Andi (Sep 2, 2007)

wohoo Manders the 1st pic is absolutely hot. I am speechless!!! Most of all IÂ´m jealous of your hair, itÂ´s so BIG. Love it!!!!

*please give me a makeover so I can look like you* hehe


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 2, 2007)

ohhh my god holy shit, i know who im voting for...lol manders youre damn sexy!!! and cellys right on you have a sick body. and i love love the lashes


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Soo...I don't resemble anyone in the group, so I went for a more Burlesque PCD look. More like the show, less like the group.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5040.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5053.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5041.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5052.jpg

You have to tell us what you used!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have to tell us what you used! Thanks everyone!!Face: MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC20

Eyes: MAC Shimpagne MSF on lid and MAC Embark in crease. Benefit Babecake liner and Hot Topic Lashes

Cheeks: Sugar Tropic Bronzer with MAC Shimpagbe MSF on top

Lips: Benefit Posh Liner and MAC Love-In Laquer


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG BENE!!!!! I agree, you have a HOT body!!! Totally PCD!



The first pic is my fave too! You remind me of Dita especially in the full body pic!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 2, 2007)

DAYUM bene baby you look smokin hot!!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 2, 2007)

All you ladies look HOT.......


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 3, 2007)

I would love to try I just have issues with my hair!


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

So weÂ´re still waiting on Kee, Aquilah and Celly to enter, right? Or did I miss anyone that promised to enter but hasnÂ´t entered yet


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 3, 2007)

hey, there's still 4 days left!






Patience young grasshopper!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey, there's still 4 days left!




Patience young grasshopper!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2007)

Amanda.......omg you look so f***ing gorgeous!!!! Damn girl that body of yours is smokin hot!!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey, there's still 4 days left!




Patience young grasshopper!

IÂ´m always impatient when it comes to the D2B!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey, there's still 4 days left!




Patience young grasshopper!

What Kee Said


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What Kee Said



UHUH


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

Omg, Okay... if I don't go out today - then I'll sit my big behind down and work on my face.

I'll look more like a dog than a pussycat - but I'll get it done.


----------



## Andi (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll look more like a dog than a pussycat itÂ´s ok, youÂ´ll make a pretty hot "bit**" then.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif itÂ´s ok, youÂ´ll make a pretty hot "bit**" then. Lmao.Stop giving me false hopes.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 4, 2007)

ahahah that was great andi.

celly jesus, between you kee and aquilah...! too much hotness that needs to enter

and to be honnest, your gonna nail it so um...do it? ok


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5052.jpg 

Pffffft fcuk! there goes my pregnancy self esteem down the drain. I feel nauseous right now.





You loook so sexy. I love the whole loook. the eyelashes! everything. Goodjob like always.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 4, 2007)

omg bene u look totally HOTTT!!!

omg so speechless, great theme also yet again, time to get the vixen out in all ya!!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Love it Manders!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 4, 2007)

So the Pussycat Dolls are taking my dare to be virginity...I know the picture is dark but I was going for the whole "erotic" effect I guess...plus this is one of the ones where you can see the eyeshadow...well that and I had no idea how to fix the contrast or anything on the camera. :X

PLEASE don't laugh and if it's just totally ridiculous I'll pull it out....the first one is my entry.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 4, 2007)

You look very nice chicky! This D2B will also be taking my d2b virginity


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look very nice chicky! This D2B will also be taking my d2b virginity



Awww!! Damn you responded quick but you really made me feel better about it!!





There are very few other people on here I'd rather lose my DTB virginity with though!








;P


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL! Your pics are really great, I really hope I can pull this off too!!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 4, 2007)

WOW Amanda! You look amazing! I love that second pic! Although the last one is hot too! You are crazy talented!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So the Pussycat Dolls are taking my dare to be virginity...I know the picture is dark but I was going for the whole "erotic" effect I guess...plus this is one of the ones where you can see the eyeshadow...well that and I had no idea how to fix the contrast or anything on the camera. :X
PLEASE don't laugh and if it's just totally ridiculous I'll pull it out....the first one is my entry.

no need to laugh, only admire! I love the effect of the picture, it looks like your face is lit by candles. And you got that follow-me-into-the-bedroom look in your eyes


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay, I didn't realize how shitty quality the photos came out until I uploaded them - doesn't excuse my face, I know. Haha. So - I'm contemplating on taking some more picture before calling it a night or just keeping these that I have.
















Flash [Makeup Details]


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow great entries girls!

Amanda- Your entry was just amazing.

Celly- Love the poses! I want your hair!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 4, 2007)

Woo! Great entry Celly!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2007)

Kee. Now the weight is off my shoulders. Your turn


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kee. Now the weight is off my shoulders. Your turn



Hopefully tomorrow!! But I'm definitely doing this, it might be submitted at 11:59pm on the due date, but I WILL get it done!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 4, 2007)

Yay the stalking is over lol. Celly you look grrrrreat. I love the eye makeup, what did you use?

And is that a bra or a top youÂ´re wearing?


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow another two great entrees. Both of you did great! They don't have contests like this over on the college football boards I visit.


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I didn't realize how shitty quality the photos came out until I uploaded them - doesn't excuse my face, I know. Haha. So - I'm contemplating on taking some more picture before calling it a night or just keeping these that I have. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/073.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/029.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...keUP/062-1.jpg

Flash [Makeup Details]

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/121.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/093.jpg

Gooodjob MAmita! You loooooooooook sexy! whooohooo!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 4, 2007)

WOooo!!!! CellyCell!!! Hot mama! My fave is definitely the second one...but I'm drooling over the last pic...looks like a sexy PCD working it onstage!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 4, 2007)

Celly....Baby Mama....you look too hot!!! You have really pretty hair..Woot.


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay....so lot's of eyeliner, lot's of bronzer, lot's of cleavage, lot's of gloss...more bronzer....LOL. LOL @ that^
I would like to do this especially since I have to do a look like this for MAC on Saturday anyway. Aight I'm in.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, no more entries, Amanda wins lol! jk





but seriously, you did an awesome job Amanda, you look very very pretty, now that is what i call a makeup challenge, its not just the costume, but mostly makeup!

Nice nice entry





now i've got two faves, what am i gonna do LOL


----------



## daer0n (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I didn't realize how shitty quality the photos came out until I uploaded them - doesn't excuse my face, I know. Haha. So - I'm contemplating on taking some more picture before calling it a night or just keeping these that I have. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/073.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/029.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...keUP/062-1.jpg

Flash [Makeup Details]

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/121.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/093.jpg

DUDE!i missed your entry, how could i?!  whip me for it U_U

i love the third pic Celly, oh dude, now what am i really going to do, i have three faves! *faints*


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 4, 2007)

CELLLLLLYYYYY you rock my world with that hair and those lips!!! we should get to gether and make the mut dolls lol!!

you rocked it and i LOVEEEE your nails!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow u girls did a terrific job!!

it think this is my fave one, cause its not over done and can be used for a night event etc. I love it, and good to see that ppl have mixed it up! great woork girls!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay the stalking is over lol. Celly you look grrrrreat. I love the eye makeup, what did you use?
And is that a bra or a top youÂ´re wearing?

Its a low cut v-top and I just wore a bra



The makeup... haha. Man, um MAC Shroom &amp; Digit mixed. The dark shade is some dark blue color from my MOD pallete. NYC lashes. Bottom eyeliner is MAC's so there jade. Plus urban decay's metal glitter shindig... basically, A LOT OF STUFF. Haha.

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif CELLLLLLYYYYY you rock my world with that hair and those lips!!! we should get to gether and make the mut dolls lol!! 
you rocked it and i LOVEEEE your nails!

haha yes! we totally should... you were my freaking inspiration, Liz. No kidding! I was like, "uggggh Liz. For why you gotta be so goooood. beezy." Haha.
Thanks everyone else! Me love you all long time.

NOW... Kee, Nury (yes, you better enter), La Chinita.... waaaaaiting.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, I know I'm procrastinating but things have been beyond crazy in my personal life lately and I've been dealing with a lot, including the loss of an online friend . . . but! Tomorrow I have a little "date" planned with two of my girlfriends, and we're going to "doll" me up and take pics!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 5, 2007)

celly you look hot! you all do! amazing entries so far.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 5, 2007)

Er, i don't think i can enter this one, no way i could pull that look off, i don't have the patience to put all that makeup on, and the hair no way, mine is flat blah, and the boobies to show off, there is nothing there, im flat LOL

so no, im not one of those girls that can easily pull off a sexy big boob, big hair look :/


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Patience young grasshopper!

What she said.





I procrastinate, I can't help it. It's second nature to me.



I'll have mine in by Friday, I promise!


----------



## emih19 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow...nice entries..you ladies are scaring me....i wanted to enter but now im too afraid.....i cant wait to see who wins..this is really difficult..you all did awesome jobs


----------



## foxybronx (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Er, i don't think i can enter this one, no way i could pull that look off, i don't have the patience to put all that makeup on, and the hair no way, mine is flat blah, and the boobies to show off, there is nothing there, im flat LOLso no, im not one of those girls that can easily pull off a sexy big boob, big hair look :/

Judging by your signature pic you can do sexy easily!! Give it a try!


----------



## angellove (Sep 5, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel dirty looking at those pictures. Haha.
How old are they?!

OMG sorry I am just catching up on this thread and am in a restaurant with WiFi I just read that and started seriously laughing out loud...and I am all by myself! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL Sherry!

Okay, today is the day I do the D2B! If you don't see me around much, it's because this is probably going to take a LONG time


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2007)

Hurry Kee! I want to see pics.


----------



## Andi (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Sherry!
Okay, today is the day I do the D2B! If you don't see me around much, it's because this is probably going to take a LONG time





yay, finally!!! IÂ´m excited already


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 5, 2007)

Kee....I SEE YOU STILL POSTING.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL! I have to wait for my friends to get home! I'm not doing this solo!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 5, 2007)

^^ Okay, okay.

I didn't forget we're losing our virginity on this together though!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

Haha me neither! I'm so excited! I hope they get home soon!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 5, 2007)

Come on, i want to see already lol!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh boo, they won't be home till 9 and it's only 7


----------



## Manda (Sep 5, 2007)

MMhmmm excuses, excuses Kee! lol

J/k I'm not one to talk I havn't done mine either, but am planning on tonight...

OMG Manders, you look gorgeous, you hot pussycat you!

Celly, yay, I love it, you look so hot!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 5, 2007)

This should be called the "thread of bad excuses" lol, kidding


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This should be called the "thread of bad excuses" lol, kidding LOL Andi! Never fear, Sarah is here! My friend just got here, we're going to see what we can do now




haha!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 5, 2007)

you are a f*ucking tease Kee


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

No wai!





Here, have a sheep while you wait!


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No wai!




Here, have a sheep while you wait!









I have to keep myself busy till you post your entry..but itÂ´s already 2am so I guess IÂ´ll go to bed


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No wai!





Here, have a sheep while you wait!






w00t!!! I need more sheep than that lady!!!!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's a whole zoo:


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a whole zoo:




























aw how cute!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Straightening my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> getting there slowly but surely!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

OMFG keeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Rome wasn't built in a day you know!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so pissed at you right now, (lol, j/k) you better be the hottest b*tch on here ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 6, 2007)

.. waiting...


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Kee wins for "Most anticipated DTB"


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 6, 2007)

Keeeeeee! We're waiting!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Omg. Pressure much? Wtf.

I'm almost ready to take the pics. Sarah is here with me and I got her drove crazy!! haha! I'm so nervous


----------



## KellyB (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing like a little pressure, huh Kee?????


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2007)

.:Que the Jeopardy music:.

Oh KeeeeeeKeeeee! We're waaaaitiiiiiing!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

I was coming to this thread to say 'OMG SHE'S BACK ON MUT!' but you posted a reply in here before i got to it lol


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

You are killing me....and i am soo sleepy, lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 6, 2007)

Keeeeee! I am waiting....my popcorn is getting cold.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Sarah here... you guys are going to kill her with all this pressure! Lol... She's trying on clothing there now... this could take another hour or two  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... then it's picture time...



that's were I take over... which will be another three hours...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol Oh my....

this just in she's almost button up....





Thanks for being all patient.... YOU ALL GET SHEEP


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahahaha......This is hilarious.

There should be a little countdown box.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

*strangles the damn sheep*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Kee says: "You guys are going to be so disappointed."

We're off to take pic's now...


----------



## Kathy (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG!! I can't wait anymore!! I've been silently waiting here, but I've got to go to bed!! I'm sure you'll be HOT HOT HOT Kee!!! LOL... I'll be checking first thing in the morning!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Sarah again....

Sorry fokes.... We're getting held up on makeup details......


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

ahahahaha sheep ftw!

now where is our kee???? lmao


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2007)

Kee... you're on. Post away, woman.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Sarah here....

Still in the bathroom with make-up.... I'd pass out sheep but I don't want the Peta people on my back... last one's got strangled.....


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Sarah Here....

PICTURE TIME!!!!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 6, 2007)

where did they go? lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Just took the first batch . . . my memory card is full now






I swear I've never been so nervous in my life


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Pictures I hope!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 6, 2007)

you will look awesome Kee!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just took the first batch . . . my memory card is full now



I swear I've never been so nervous in my life





WHY?? You are SO beautiful.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Meh. Lucky with pictures sometimes is about it


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh shut it and post the things so I can be all jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Sarah Here....

Outfit change.... on min...*cough* Hour *cough*


----------



## farris2 (Sep 6, 2007)

ok chickadee Kee.I'm going to bed.I'll check you out in the AM and I know you will look beautiful.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 6, 2007)

I will wait all night.....I have a Kee alter with candles and sex toys.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 6, 2007)

How the heck do you all expect me to get to sleep now? Bebe you're not helping things either


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not moving an inch until I see this lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys suck &gt;.&lt;


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

You love us anyway right?


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got plenty of time. It's only 10 for me!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

It's 2:32am here &gt;.&lt;


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2007)

Omg, Kee. Really... ok. Don't post here no more if it aint with pictures...


----------



## ThisIsKia (Sep 6, 2007)

...trying to hold on...


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Come on kee you can do it!

Put a little picture to it!


----------



## ThisIsKia (Sep 6, 2007)

Would you post your PCD pics for one of THESE?!?!?!?


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL Kia. I'll take it before it melts!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Kathy (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow!! Still no pics Kee??!! Come on girl!!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

Wait a minute dude..........you aint posted pic yet!?!


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2007)

Miss Keeeeeeelyyyy, where are the pics???

Andi is getting a little mad..and you donÂ´t wanna find out what happens when little Andi gets mad.


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2007)

KeeKee,

.:In my nice voice:. Be a nice girl and show us the pics.

.:Not so nice:. KEEEEE! Do you see, there is more than a page of comments dedicated to you and your entry. Everyone, let's jog Kee's senses so she will post her photos.

Celly, throw her the butt musk scented thong, that oughta do it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 6, 2007)

Kee! lol. You only have until midnight EST tomorrow to post your pics! Better get on that!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think its the most popular one in the pussy cat dolls.. the darker one yet not the *african* The african?

...


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The african?...

ignore it, its a dead issue


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2007)

wow ladies! you're steamin' up my screen! hot, hot, hot!!!!!


----------



## Lia (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics , everyone! This dtb is a lot of fun


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ignore it, its a dead issue



Yes i posted that as soon as i saw it.I just got done reading through the whole forum, up to this.

Now my head hurts. So much drama and pretty ladies.

Its like "The real world, MUT"

Am i allowed to make everyone a voting poster?


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok. I have had a full day of classes and dance and I want pictures.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 6, 2007)

SORRY THE PICS ARE SO HUGE!!! IM THE FIRST PLUS SIZED PUSSY CAT DOLL!!

Ok here ya go. Problem is, they are photoshopped. So they wont be entered in the contest. But its my first DTB. And all i want out of it is comments and advice. Im sorry i photoshopped them, i took them a while ago so i cant change em now. I had to get rid of that humungo pimple on my cheek though! I also darkened my hoodie and background, Oh and my pupils to remove red eye and camera glare. But yeah, theyre NOT to be entered in the contest, but comments are aprecitated.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif .:Not so nice:. KEEEEE! Do you see, there is more than a page of comments dedicated to you and your entry. Everyone, let's jog Kee's senses so she will post her photos. Girl, why do you think I'm so nervous? This is my first time doing a D2B, my makeup skills are NOT all that. I have no boobs which would come in handy for this D2B AND I've got everyone yelling at me to post pics






Okay, here goes.

First, I think this one is most appropriate:






These are my hubby's faves(please excuse the crazy eyebrows, this is what happens when I have so much pressure on me!



):































Note sure which one to have as my actual entry, but I will let StereoXGirl know before the contest ends





Edited to add:

Okay, I forgot these for some reason?


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay Kee!





Doing the happy dance! Now c'mon Kee, we weren't that pushy...were we???





Very beautiful! Well done! Bravo! Now that wasn't so bad! You got the makeup and the poses down pact. I think you'll get alot of votes with your entry.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I don't care about votes, I just wanted more people to participate so I thought it would encourage others if more mods entered!

*goes back to her corner to hide*


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!

So worth waiting for!!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 6, 2007)

Kee i love the 5th one. It looks so artistic! everybody will be so happy!!!

I see why it took you so long.

You put like 100 different outfits on lol.

But it was worth it!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm I LOVE the third one down that you said was the hubby's faves. Also the last one with the hat is so cute.

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY WE'RE NOT VIRGINS ANYMORE!!!

Though the first one is totally a domination picture and therefore should be entered in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2007)

Insensitive, I already left you a comment on your profile, but I think your entry was very gorgeous too! You did very well.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn...you are so freaking hot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *okay shuts up* Aghhh this was supposed to merge with the other one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Insensitive, I already left you a comment on your profile, but I think your entry was very gorgeous too! You did very well. Thanks! i saw it. My first ever. too bad i wont be able to post them in the contest since i photoshopped that 2nd head that was growing on my cheek lol. My first DTB was not going to have a pimple! But it was nice to get feedback, i'll definately do more!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay I really have to thank Sassychix for her awesome tutorial, because without it I probably would have totally chickened out.

I'm wearing


Quo Light-Diffusing Foundation
Physicians Formula Concealer
Marcelle Translucent face powder
UDPP
L'Oreal High Intensity Pigments duo in "Showy" (Light color on the lids, darker color on the outer corner on the lids and into the crease)
Some random Revlon grey e/s for highlight.
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack on waterline and upper lash line.
Cover Girl Volume Exact Mascara
Quo individual false eyelashes
I'm going to take this opportunity to say that this L'Oreal HIP duo is Amazing. I slept with this makeup on last night and it still looks smokin hot!

Insensitive, you look great!!! I'm not sure about the PS thing, If your makeup is untouched it shouldn't be a problem, but I'm not really sure, we'll have to see what the other mods say


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2007)

Great job Kee! I love the last one.

Insensitive - maybe it'll be okay since you didn't photoshop the makeup, only a minor blemish! You should ask stereoxgirl.



You look great!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys. Im smiling so hard my cheeks hurt. I still want to put kee on the front page of vogue tho. She's look beautiful!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2007)

Kee what are you nervous about? Those pics are SMOKIN!

My faves are #1 and #3 (and I will try to ignore the comment about you not having the boobs for this contest...ahem cause you do *drool*)

And I really like the pose in the pic where youÂ´re wearing the red top.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 6, 2007)

Kee, it was worth the wait and that's saying a lot. My favorite is the fourth one. You did good





Insensitive, photoshopped or not those pictures are great.


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2007)

Insensitive, you are freaking hot! Love the cleavage, the skintone, the makeup..everything.

I think this is by far the D2B with the hottest entries!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

OH MY GAWD! HOW COULD I FORGET!!!!!???

Thank you so much for the AWESOME straightener Nox!!! Without it, I definitely would not have entered!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 6, 2007)

Kee's lookin' might HOT! *Cat calls*

Okay, a promise is a promise! I'm ragging w/ a head cold... Lighting sucks, so I did have to adjust the lighting on some. Anywho! Whichever! LOL! I'm just fulfilling my promise





I reckon use this first one as my entry pic since it's the only pic I didn't have to do anything to but crop.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 6, 2007)

Wooo! Bosslady's smokin!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh i see, so she's the one that got kicked out.They all look dirty lol

Positive much? LOL


----------



## stars916 (Sep 7, 2007)

yay my first DTB! out of the 32840 pictures i took with my crappy camera, these were the only ones i liked. the first one is my entry. any criticism is welcome =]


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful job! I am so freakin' excited that so many new people are participating!!!!






I made an event invitation for this D2B on our facebook account but then it got deleted, we had like . . . 15 confirmed participants


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 7, 2007)

Am i the only one realizing how right this picture looks lol.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 7, 2007)

OMG! Can I have this?? I love it!





Okay, I'm stealing it anyway


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 7, 2007)

WOWIE WOW, Kee and Aquilah! SEXAY! lol!



You two look amazing! What were you nervous about!?!

This is turning out to be an amazing D2B!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SORRY THE PICS ARE SO HUGE!!! IM THE FIRST PLUS SIZED PUSSY CAT DOLL!!

Ok here ya go. Problem is, they are photoshopped. So they wont be entered in the contest. But its my first DTB. And all i want out of it is comments and advice. Im sorry i photoshopped them, i took them a while ago so i cant change em now. I had to get rid of that humungo pimple on my cheek though! I also darkened my hoodie and background, Oh and my pupils to remove red eye and camera glare. But yeah, theyre NOT to be entered in the contest, but comments are aprecitated.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...yaKnow0992.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...yaKnow0952.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...yaKnow0932.jpg

I think you look amazing! Totally hot! I love the makeup.




Thanks for being honest about the photoshop, too!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *stars916* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay my first DTB! out of the 32840 pictures i took with my crappy camera, these were the only ones i liked. the first one is my entry. any criticism is welcome =] Very nice, stars! You definitely look like a Pussycat Doll.




And congrats on losing your D2B virginity! lol!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 7, 2007)

OMG u guys!!!! Stars, great entry! Insensitive, I love the hooded sweater---it's so PCD!! I love your makeup as well!

KEE!!!! No boobs huh? Why don't we just let the pics speak for themselves?



UR HOT! The one with the red top is so supermodel-y.

Aquilah, looking sexy with that pink top!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG u guys!!!! Stars, great entry! Insensitive, I love the hooded sweater---it's so PCD!! I love your makeup as well! 
KEE!!!! No boobs huh? Why don't we just let the pics speak for themselves?



UR HOT! The one with the red top is so supermodel-y.

Aquilah, looking sexy with that pink top!!!

Girl, that is 50% BRA!




I can't wait to see your entry! They are always so kickass!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!! I am blown away....I think Kee will take this DTB. HOT!!!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 7, 2007)

God, yall look so hot. I'm so impressed with everyone. Kee, the pressure is off now and I think everyone would say it was worth the wait. Aquilah....looking hot mama. Yall waited long enough though...ha


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 7, 2007)

Lmao at the dog pic... hahahaha.

FINALLY, damn... pictures! And loads more on this page to make up for the previous day of NONE!!

WOOOOOT. Great entries - and it seems like blue is a popular color...





Insensitive - I love it! You my girl, now.

I'm waiting for La Chinita now.... &gt;_&gt;

We made a deal...


----------



## Aprill (Sep 7, 2007)

so much hotness in this damn thread!!!!!!!! Kee and Aquilah, yall rocked that s*it!!!!!!!!!!!!! w00000000000ttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are all soooo hot! I have to go now..I'm hammered!



Big Daddy and I had many beers at concert..time to sleep.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant believe how hot EVERY entry of this D2B are. Oh my god.

The clothes, the cleavage, the poses, the makeup SKILLS, all this pulled off so perfectly. I am so amazed by everyone but you all made me feel so sad about being damn near flat, it really is 50% or more bra, my cleavage, so now I am sad, but congratulations everyone on looking SO AMAZING.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cant believe how hot EVERY entry of this D2B are. Oh my god.
The clothes, the cleavage, the poses, the makeup SKILLS, all this pulled off so perfectly. I am so amazed by everyone but you all made me feel so sad about being damn near flat, it really is 50% or more bra, my cleavage, so now I am sad, but congratulations everyone on looking SO AMAZING.

Girl, I am 50% bra! A good bra is your best friend. Besides, small boobies are just as hot as big ones


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, I am going to post my attempt, but I do NOT want to be judged. Having votes (or lack thereof) on my photos make me very anxious, so I elect not to be part of the contest. I just want to show that I tried. If Kee can post her pictures, than so can I.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sighs*

38DD's

Theyre nice to show off.

But they give your back hell.

Nox you just NOXED my socks off!!!

You should be a pussy cat doll play boy model bunny!!

If thats possible lol.

I love the 3rd.

Once again, Vogue model shot.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes!!!





Damn I love that last pic!! You should have that as your avatar!!

I really hope more people decide to participate in D2B's. I'm SO happy to see newbies entering! Bravo!!

This was my first D2B entry and I'm not going to lie - it took a lot of nerve, a lot of encouragement (AND pressure) and a lot of work to do this! But it was really worth it in the end. I had a lot of fun just chatting in this thread and as stressful as it was, I'm happy to have those pictures. I don't care about votes, it's everything else that's important!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...nge-63755.html


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 7, 2007)

My first too! After seeing benebaby's i was like , F*** it. Been then i decided to go ahead and do it, since my pics were photoshopped, i knew i couldnt be voted on anyway. But the tips and advice from everybody will most definately help me on my next DTB.

UN-PHOTOSHOPPED this time lol!!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't wait to see your entry! They are always so kickass!




Aww thanks! I don't know if I should even bother entering now though seeing as you ladies all look SUPER HOT!

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm waiting for La Chinita now.... &gt;_&gt;We made a deal...

Ah damn...now I gotta get off my ass and actually do this. I was secretly hoping u wouldn't remember LOL.



Tomorrow, I promise!

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I am going to post my attempt, but I do NOT want to be judged. Having votes (or lack thereof) on my photos make me very anxious, so I elect not to be part of the contest. I just want to show that I tried. If Kee can post her pictures, than so can I.




http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...42a500x459.jpg

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...371500x309.jpg

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...30a500x436.jpg

OMFG Nox!!! Im in love with that last pic! I agree u should have it as ur avatar.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn...aquilah...those eyes girl!!

NOX Hot mami!! Love it.


----------



## emih19 (Sep 7, 2007)

oh you ladies look hottt..now i just want to enter and give it all i got


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emih19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh you ladies look hottt..now i just want to enter and give it all i got Do it!!! There's still time!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cant believe how hot EVERY entry of this D2B are. Oh my god.
The clothes, the cleavage, the poses, the makeup SKILLS, all this pulled off so perfectly. I am so amazed by everyone but you all made me feel so sad about being damn near flat, it really is 50% or more bra, my cleavage, so now I am sad, but congratulations everyone on looking SO AMAZING.

I was wearing 2 bras!



Well, only on the top that wasn't a tube top.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics Aquilah! You look awesome.

Nox, that last pic is CD cover hot. Nice job!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job, nox! Like everyone said, that last pic is absolutely amazing!

Ok, everyone! You have until midnight EST to get your entries in! So if you still want to enter, please do so today!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job Keely and Aquilah! Love both your entries, you both look really sexy =D


----------



## Lia (Sep 7, 2007)

Nury, aren't you going to enter?


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen the show?


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 7, 2007)

insensitive! sooo hot, its too bad they were photoshopped but they were awsome, l;ove the cleavage



cant wait for mre dtbs from you!

KEEEEELYYYYY youre too damn hot, wth did we have to beg you for? if i looked like you i wouldhave entered without a second thought!

Star, you look beautiful.

Aquilah, mama youre smokin i cant even decide which one i like best! wow! so hot so hot it was so worth the wait though!





And Nox, the last one is GOLD, you must enter it and put it as your avatar!

Whew, i miss a day and then i see all this ass that i missed,...lol, i wonder if the lurking boys have seen this thread!! roflmao


----------



## daer0n (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nury, aren't you going to enter? Nope


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 7, 2007)

wow to all the entries!


----------



## Manda (Sep 7, 2007)

Kee! Aquilah! Insensitive! Star! Nox! You girls all look SMOKIN!! I love the entries and Nox, it should be counted for votes!

So whens the deadline, tonight? Midnight?? I caught Aquilahs cold, lol. I wanted to do this one, I hope I still have time tonight


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kee! Aquilah! Insensitive! Star! Nox! You girls all look SMOKIN!! I love the entries and Nox, it should be counted for votes!
So whens the deadline, tonight? Midnight?? I caught Aquilahs cold, lol. I wanted to do this one, I hope I still have time tonight

Uh, this is a NASTY bug! Don't think you'd want it, so hope it's not mine LOL! Body aches, runny &amp; stuffed nose, cough, sore throats, hot &amp; cold flashes... Ew, ew, ew!
Thanks so much everyone for the compliments. Like I said, a promise is a promise. I promised Kee I'd enter if she did, and I did


----------



## Shelley (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone looks hot! It will be difficult to vote with all these great photos.

Kee, you are gorgeous and you should continue to enter the DTB's.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 7, 2007)

OMFG! Aquilah, I dont know if I ever told you this but you make me consider lesbianism a whole ****ing lot. You are smoking, Bay-bay


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMFG! Aquilah, I dont know if I ever told you this but you make me consider lesbianism a whole ****ing lot. You are smoking, Bay-bay LOL! Grace, you never cease to amaze me! You're definitely the highlight of my day some days here on MuT with your posts


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 7, 2007)

Darn, not enough posts to view the pics.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi all!!! So here's my entry. I love this D2B and I'm glad that there are so many participants!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 7, 2007)

Chinita, you look gorgeous! I love the cheek contouring.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful La Chinita!! Now you could be an actual member...hahah.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 7, 2007)

i agree with benebaby, you look like you just stepped off the cd cover!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 7, 2007)

Aww, thanks, ladies!!! You guys are so sweet! Hmm..don't know about the "actual member" part though. Those PCD girls are too gorgeous!


----------



## princessmich (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, ladies you are all so talented. You all look extremely stunning


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Beautiful La Chinita!! I knew you'd rock this one


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow Chinita--those are amazing pics


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Amazing, la_chinita!


----------



## Tornwonderland (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow. I'm so glad I stumbled across MUT. ::Holds on to the nearest person's leg:: I'm never leaving! You girls are awesome. I cannot wait to enter the next DTB!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes these are quite fun.

I dont think i would ever actually win one.

The competition is bootyful!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 8, 2007)

LC, you're sick with them skills. I'm jealous. I've noticed the running blue eyeshadow them tho.


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 8, 2007)

I am COMPLETELY blown away by you girls! You look AWESOME and hot and all that good stuff!

Unfortunately I am looking a little too old to do this so I had to skip it.



That's okay! The next DTB can be "The Old Farts Club" and I'll get in on it.


----------



## hinks0 (Sep 8, 2007)

isn't there a better person to pick than a pussy cat doll?


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hinks0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif isn't there a better person to pick than a pussy cat doll? We have many different themes. This is the most recent. Please feel free to suggest some that you think might be better here https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...ions-8408.html
All of us participants have had a great time with this challenge. Great pic La Chinita!!


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 8, 2007)

Too bad I can't vote for every single person!!!! I loved this theme! At first I was like, "What? How will they do that?" but then the pictures just said it all...great job ladies!


----------



## Manda (Sep 8, 2007)

La Chinita- you look GORGEOUS! Wow!

Ahh I hope it's not too late to enter... its only 9:30p here in Cali! I'll post them anyways I don't think they compare to many of the others but I tried!


----------



## niksaki (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Too bad I can't vote for every single person!!!! I loved this theme! At first I was like, "What? How will they do that?" but then the pictures just said it all...great job ladies! I agree with sherryann, all of the entrants are just amazing i was going to enter but omg the talent was amazing


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Woo! Yay Manda!!!!





This makes 14 entries for the D2B and I think that's freakin AWESOME!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif La Chinita- you look GORGEOUS! Wow!
Ahh I hope it's not too late to enter... its only 9:30p here in Cali! I'll post them anyways I don't think they compare to many of the others but I tried!

Ok, I'll add yours to the poll right now.

Time's up, ladies!



Get to voting!


----------

